
New Type of Dementia Identified - open-source-ux
https://www.nhs.uk/news/neurology/new-type-dementia-identified/
======
JPLeRouzic
TDP-43 abnormal bodies are present in cytoplasm in almost all CNS diseases.
Other proteins bodies are present as well. Some publications tell TDP-43
bodies are not the cause of the diseases, but some consequence, in a similar
way to amyloid bodies.

One thought I read recently told that the aging people (from who I belong)
have multiple conditions and it is difficult to heal one condition
independently of the others.

~~~
mirimir
Medicine is _hard_. Diseases have typically been defined based on symptoms,
plus available diagnostic tests. But with no reliable tests, you're left with
basically "collections of symptoms". So this is progress.

------
newsbinator
> Researchers say it may explain why some recent trials of treatments for
> Alzheimer's disease have been unsuccessful.

> They say treatments may have effectively treated the proteins that cause
> damage in Alzheimer's disease, but LATE may have continued, masking any
> improvements to Alzheimer's symptoms.

------
ralusek
Of all of the possible ailments, I hope that this class of issues is resolved
by the time I'm older.

~~~
shrimp_emoji
Surely heart disease and cancer are higher priority[0].

0:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_causes_of_death_by_rat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_causes_of_death_by_rate)

~~~
sampleinajar
For some, I imagine death is preferable to dementia.

~~~
Nasrudith
To be frank dementia is death but fuzzier and more drawn out. I know fron
experience with Alzheimer'd in family - it is a loss of self such that by the
end they were effectively dead for years - just confused remnants of
personality and inability to interact meaningfully - it is horrifying. At
least when someone in your family gets hit by a truck you know when you lost
them.

~~~
cogman10
Yeah. I don't think people who haven't experienced it know how bad it is. My
grandmother had dementia and by the end she didn't know who my mother (her
daughter) was.

I just can't think of a worse fate not just for the suffer, but for those that
love them. It is a constant painful and sad reminder for loved ones to
interact with them.

I wouldn't wish it on anyone.

~~~
wdb
You can't imagine how much joy it gives you when your father suddenly screams
out your name when you visit him after years of not calling your name. He had
Alzheimer's too

